# Results from the pen-hybrid.



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I have finished the pen up tonight.  Jeff Powell was nice enough to mail me the smooth nib that I needed to finish off the pen body created from Dawn's black PR.  This was very simple to make the lower body as the measurements from the original gave me the length and OD at the centerband. All that was needed was to measure the new nib and bevel the body down to match the nib.  

Now the cap was a stroke of genius!  I found that the OD of the upper tube from the Olympia kit matched the ID of the original Watermans cap. If you have made that kit, you will know that there is a brass adaptor to fit the 7mm transmission into the larger tube.  I simply cut down the brass tube to match the length of the adaptor and pressed it into the Watermans cap.  It was a perfect fit without adhesive!

Without further ado, here you are...


----------



## LEAP (Oct 3, 2008)

Pretty cool, nice save on a classic.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful Lee. Great save on a great old pen . 
Keep this up and someday you'll be a "Ballpoint Snob" :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 4, 2008)

Turned out great!  It's a very sleek looking pen.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks guys...  I am very happy with how this once came out. The centerband is not recessed so it sits flush with the pen much like a slimline.  A bit smaller nib might of worked better for the flow of the pen.  Maybe someday I will pick up one of those "mini designer" kits PSI sells and rebuild the lower body with that super small nib.  Depends on just how much it bugs me!


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 6, 2008)

Really beautiful restoration work.  I like making old thing work again.  I haven't tried it with pens, but do it with other machinery.


----------

